# preparing driftwood for tank use



## reg (Apr 4, 2008)

I found a really nice piece of driftwood on the beach at Martha's Vineyard, Mass. I would like to use it in my tank. It seems to be fairly well dried out. Anything I need to do to it before adding it to my tank? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

I would boil and scrub it down before adding that. Soaking it for a few days in water to see how it changes the water chemistry can also be considered.


----------



## reg (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks good idea. I never thought of testing the water. Thanks again.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I put a piece of driftwood in my African tank and no matter what I did the PH stayed at 7.0 or less.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

F8LBITEva said:


> I put a piece of driftwood in my African tank and no matter what I did the PH stayed at 7.0 or less.


I believe that depends on what type of driftwood and how well buffered is your water. Wood tends to make the water acidic. If your water is well buffered, like mine is with all the limestone and all, adding wood to your tank should not present a problem.


----------

